# general security question



## dancingbird (Oct 15, 2006)

Do I need to install antiviral/spyware software on my ipad? since it connects to the internet isn't there a danger it could get infected??

and a related question. does one keep gadgets that use wifi safe in the same manner as when one receives their signal through a cable. does anyone know where I might be able to find this info already posted on the site??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There isn't any current Anti-Software on iOS. Apple doesn't allow it. You won't need it though. Its almost inpossible to get a virus on a mobile device.


----------



## dancingbird (Oct 15, 2006)

Good. Thank you


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just wanted to add that unlike the android os, apple keeps a close watch on the apps in their store so it is more difficult to catch a nasty that way. IMO, the only real way your apple device can catch something is if you jailbreak it.


----------

